# Is there only Cuban tobacco in Cuban cigars?



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

I've been told that all CCs are Puros, their tobacco coming only from that certain island. On the other hand a B&M proprietor who is well traveled has told me that world-wide demand for CCs is so high that Cuba has been forced to import tobacco and (perhaps?) mix it with Cuban leaf to keep production lines rolling.

Is there some way to verify either view? Has anyone tried?


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I highly doubt it..that Cuba would intermingle with other tobaccos, they are a very proud people.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

This is a common statement made by U.S. B&M owners. It is meant to simply convince you that Cuban cigars are not that much different than the product they are selling. He is incorrect.


----------



## [OT] Loki (May 24, 2006)

i've heard this a few times, and i don't believe it for a second


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Disinformation used by domestic B&M's to get into your wallet-IMO


----------



## kumanchu (Mar 16, 2011)

this may have happened at sometime and the story perpetuated itself, or it could just be a load of bs, and there is an extremely remote chance that this could be true. either way; it doesn't affect my decision making regarding my cigar selection.

if i feel like a psd4, that's what i'll reach for. not because it's cuban, or because it has cuban tobacco, or that it quite possibly was rolled on a cuban virgin's thigh; but because it's a psd4. same goes for if i should be in the mood for an opus x. if an opus x had cuban tobacco in it; it wouldn't change my opinion of the cigar.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

I can not give a definitive answer but will gladly smoke most any cigar rolled on a cuban virgin's thigh! Hell make that any virgin's thigh!!!


----------



## lebz (Mar 26, 2011)

They (Cubans) pride themselves on their Tobacco and it being there own. Though I believe the filler, binder and wrapper comes from all over the island. I don't think they would risk it... everything there is so tightly controlled.... including the Resorts you visit.


----------



## PJD (Aug 15, 2009)

Fuzzy said:


> I can not give a definitive answer but will gladly smoke most any cigar rolled on a cuban virgin's thigh! Hell make that any virgin's thigh!!!


If that's a virgin, I've got a nice glass-topped box of Esplendidos for ya, really cheap.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

PJD said:


> If that's a virgin, I've got a nice glass-topped box of Esplendidos for ya, really cheap.


OK, OK, gladly smoke a cigar rolled on a fine woman's thigh!


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

Fuzzy said:


> I can not give a definitive answer but will gladly smoke most any cigar rolled on a cuban virgin's thigh! Hell make that any virgin's thigh!!!


What I'd give to come home to her every night...

To stay on topic, BamaDoc is right on. A lot of Spanish speaking countries down south are filled with proud people and Cuba is no exception. I also don't think Habanos SA would ever associate with "lesser tobacco producing countries"


----------



## Damselnotindistress (Aug 7, 2011)

I've actually heard through the years that it's the opposite; other South Americas' cigar makers importing Cuban tobacco into their product. I know it's supposed to be impossible due to the high demand already for the puro Cuban product, yet I guess this was a ploy to get their NC cigars to sell more.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

They've cut back on production due to *decreased *demand.
They are *not *importing tobacco.

Cuba slashes tobacco acreage amid flagging demand | Reuters


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Funnily I found this:

Cuban cigar sales on the rise again - Telegraph


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Think about the massive risk associated with doing that. They could end up gutting their entire cuban cigar industry and their whole marketing engine that they have cultivated for more than anyone's lifetime. 

Also, It would make no some to quell some short term demand anywhere that they could easily make up by raising prices. Don't forget they have over a century handling any and all market situations.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

Cuba was able to manage the increased production during the cigar boom by reducing aging and thus quality. They have no need to import tobacco. It would cost far more to import tobacco than their own tobacco costs. 

Cuba used to export tobacco pre revolution, but that stopped in the early 60s. Only cigars are exported now, along with some cigarettes.

All Havanas are puros, and always have been.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

PJD said:


> If that's a virgin, I've got a nice glass-topped box of Esplendidos for ya, really cheap.


LOL my thoughts exactly, I mean just look into those eyes...


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Quine said:


> I've been told that all CCs are Puros, their tobacco coming only from that certain island. On the other hand a B&M proprietor who is well traveled has told me that world-wide demand for CCs is so high that Cuba has been forced to import tobacco and (perhaps?) mix it with Cuban leaf to keep production lines rolling.
> 
> Is there some way to verify either view? Has anyone tried?


Believe 1/2 of what you see and nothing of what you hear. As far as what salesman say i would sooner trust the Devil lol! Read my posts about a fake CORO and Edmundo. Sold to my friend by a B&M that sells him non Cubans as well.
To answer your question Cuba has too much leaf already. There is such a stockpile they are planting less and less past 2-3 years. The global recession has taken a toll on cigar consumption. Though sales have been slowly rising past couple of years they are still planting less. So common sense would dictate why would they need outside product. But don't take my word for it Google is your friend.


----------



## Quine (Nov 9, 2011)

A lot of good points here, especially about CC reputation, smaller plantings (lately), years of marketing experience, etc. I wasn't trying to start a fight. You have all convinced me! Makes a lot of sense. The gentleman who told me this claims to own a B&M, but it wasn't there that I met him. Next time I see him I'll inquire further of his information sources, but for now, consider me persuaded! 

Thanks. Nice to know some craftsmen (or women) still demand the best starting materials! Love the pictures. Especially the first one!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Maybe it's true and those are the Fakes Tony is smoking and reporting on without the source  J/K


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Hermit said:


> They've cut back on production due to *decreased *demand.
> They are *not *importing tobacco.
> 
> Cuba slashes tobacco acreage amid flagging demand | Reuters


Prior to my gaining access to the Habanos forum



sengjc said:


> Funnily I found this:
> 
> Cuban cigar sales on the rise again - Telegraph


Subsequent to my gaining access to the Habanos forum ...

Yeah, I'm blowing smoke.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

i know this is a little off topic, but isnt the camacho liberty 2006 made with pre embargo cuban tobacco? im pretty sure its just in the filler and its not a puro, but i could be wrong.


----------



## Vwluv10338 (Aug 24, 2010)

Tritones said:


> Prior to my gaining access to the Habanos forum
> 
> Subsequent to my gaining access to the Habanos forum ...
> 
> Yeah, I'm blowing smoke.


Now thats funny right there


----------



## dav0 (Feb 7, 2011)

What strikes me as odd is I remember reading somewhere that Altadis, maker of many NC brand cigars, aquired a 50% holding in Habanos SA back in 2000.

Can anyone confirm this? I did google and found a blurb on Wikipedia but we all know that might not make it so. :dunno:


----------

